# Paratheraps breidohri



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Just ran accross these and am very interested. Wanting to get some. What else could be kept with these in a 150 gal. 4ft. tank?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nothing. They will fill it up just fine and you will not be disapointed! Get six!


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the same set up as below, but instead I replaced the colorquartz with gravel. I cant find much on info on this particular fish. Should i remove the big rocks and go with a driftwood set up with some pots or just add some pots to what i have?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Your set up is fine for a while... Pots are just man made caves... you can do that with rocks too


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

What would be a good fish to keep in tank to keep the tank cycled till I can find some of these? Right now I have 4 giant danios in it.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

G-Man said:


> What would be a good fish to keep in tank to keep the tank cycled till I can find some of these? Right now I have 4 giant danios in it.


Giant Danios would suffice I suppose if it's going to be a few weeks till you get your fish and these guys are doing fine might as well keep them in there. You don't want to get attached to anything else .


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats just it, I don't know how long it will be. Have not located any yet.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I am just waiting to get some breidohri now. What food do I need to feed? They are probably going to be around 1".


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Most if not all Vieja species respond very well to vegetable based foods, and a bit of protein on the side.

When I had my synspilum and bifasciatus I fed a lot of peas (remove shell) occasionally I cut up very small pieces of zucchini and once a week I fed bloodworms, Krill, or Mysis, pellets were generally Omega One super veggie pellets and occasionally NLS.

Main diet was veggie pellets and de-shelled peas, and as I mentioned, they responded well to this diet, color was great on the bifa, didn't have the synspilum long enough to have an effect.


----------

